# Plants That Survive In 70-80 Degrees



## VincentM (Aug 8, 2008)

I need a list of plants that can survive in temps of 70-80 degrees...


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Well all the tropical plants survive at that tempature you have to be more specific. How many watts of light do you have and what sized tank?


----------



## VincentM (Aug 8, 2008)

it's the standard fluorescent that came with the hood and tank... says 17W


----------



## VincentM (Aug 8, 2008)

I saw balls of moss somewhere and now I can't find them again..


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

Java fern, Anubias, maybe Anacharis and Cryptocorynes are about all that would work in that lighting. That is pretty low lighting. They'd be fine in those temps.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Sep 3, 2008)

The temp will not be an issue at all. The lighting though is very low. The plants suggested above should adapt though. Mosses would also adapt to the low light. If you aren't able to grow these plants though you won't be able to grow anything. If you really want to have some nicer plants I would suggest getting a Coralife F/W T-5 Aqualight Double Strip Light. Depending on the size of your tank i think it would be a perfect amount of light. What size is your tank?


----------



## VincentM (Aug 8, 2008)

30g with a 1 bulb hood


----------



## oblongshrimp (Sep 3, 2008)

Is it 30" in length? maybe a 29gal? If so a 30" aqualight would work great. 17w is very little over a 30 gal. In addition those hoods do not reflect much light into the tank so you would be lucky to be getting half that many watts into the tank.


----------



## VincentM (Aug 8, 2008)

the lid allows for a 29" hood


----------



## oblongshrimp (Sep 3, 2008)

if you got the aqualight you could either remove the hood and have an open top tank or place the light on the hood (it may hang over slightly). The aqualight has wire things that slide out of both sides that attach to the side of the tank. Make sure your hood is nice and clean to allow for maximum light to pass through if you decide to keep it.


----------



## VincentM (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't even know how big my bulb is... it's shorter than the hood


----------



## oblongshrimp (Sep 3, 2008)

I am not understanding why the size of your current bulb matters.


----------

